# May be moving to Yorkshire?



## janeb (Dec 8, 2009)

Currently live in Newcastle, which we both love, but Mr JB has been offered 2 jobs - one in York and one in Leeds - he's trying to work out which one he wants to take as both are great, I think he'll go for the Leeds one...

Anyway, if he took York he could commute, if he takes Leeds he can't - in the short term he'll rent a place during the week but medium to longer term we'll prob rent out our house here for a while and move to rent somewhere in Yorkshire - I can as easily work from Yorkshire as the NE as my job covers the North of England

But where to live?

We both like cities but not mad busy or huge ones
Some commute is ok, but not too much as he's a bastard at getting up in the morning.
My Leeds office is 10 mins walk from the station
His office would be a 20 min bus ride
I love the seaside (ok, not much we can do about that!)
Prefer older houses, could cope with a flat if we had to but not ideal
Rural is fine but needs good transport, he doesn't drive
We don't want to live in a very studenty area - too old for the late nights and the noise 

I'm thinking York'ish and commute in

Any recommendations? Or places to really avoid?

cheers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2009)

It's about 20 years (eek!) since i lived in Leeds, so my knowledge of it is probably not going to be helpful.

I have some friends who live in York, and while (broadly speaking) they like it, having to fight their way through hordes of tourists to get anywhere is occasionally a bit annoying...


----------



## derf (Dec 9, 2009)

Leeds is a shit tip.
York is nice.

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 9, 2009)

janeb said:


> Currently live in Newcastle, which we both love, but Mr JB has been offered 2 jobs - one in York and one in Leeds - he's trying to work out which one he wants to take as both are great, I think he'll go for the Leeds one...
> 
> Anyway, if he took York he could commute, if he takes Leeds he can't - in the short term he'll rent a place during the week but medium to longer term we'll prob rent out our house here for a while and move to rent somewhere in Yorkshire - I can as easily work from Yorkshire as the NE as my job covers the North of England
> 
> ...



Difficult one, I prefer York to Leeds, Leeds i can find depressing. C above for other comments in bold.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

York sounds good for you but I would also suggest looking at Skipton and Harrogate - both have good rail links to Leeds (about 40 mins from Harrogate, 45 mins from Skipton) with regular services.

Both are rural i.e. on the doorstep of the Dales in Skipton's case, but you wouldn't necessarily need to drive if you lived in the town and both are very pleasant towns in themselves with good shopping in Harrogate, a market in Skipton and plenty going on.

Or Ilkley may be another possibility - half an hour to Leeds with 3 trains an hour - though it is a bit Retirement Home heaven!


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 9, 2009)

Generally speaking the northern suburbs of Leeds are the nicest ones (all of which have good transport links to the centre, either by bus or by train). 

I've lived in Leeds for bout 5 1/2 years now and lived in the student areas for four years and now rent a flat in the city centre.

Living in the city centre is obviously really convenient but the cost is a bit much compared to what you can get in the suburbs (I'm always struggling at the end of the month but suppose it depends how much you and Mr JB will be bringing home and your lifestyle)

It's a busy city but they obviously have their advantages with pretty much everything you want or need right on your doorstep. York is half the size of Leeds but at the same time would probably be even busier due to the fact it's the tourist capital of the North.

If your office is 10 mins from the station it doesn't really matter where you live in Leeds, but where will Mr JB be based?

I can't really comment on York but if there's anything you need to know about Leeds I could probably help you with...


----------



## janeb (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks all - he's accepted the job in York, so York or thereabouts it is I guess   and although he'll be fine to commute for a while I don't think he'll manage for very long - so still thinking about moving as a possible plan

So, our budget is still tbc, but looking at the market in Newcastle I think I'll be able to rent our house out for about £700 - £800pm, so that'd be our top limit - prob looking to move May'ish as we're having work done to our house in the Spring and need to get that done regardless of whether we're going to be living in it (Bathroom is beyond horrible...)

I like the idea of Skipton and Harrogate, but prob thinking in or v close to York itself if we could get the right spot - suspect our budget would be too low for the sort of house we live in  (big, Edwardian, 3 bedrooms) but as there is only 2 of us we can easily cope somewhere smaller, just we've got used to lots of space so we can fill it with books and stuff (his comic collection will have to go.......or at least into storage)

Then, when we have a better idea of where we're living and what we want to do in the longer term, then prob sell up and buy in the area - but I think that'll be a year or so away.

So - where in York should I avoid / would you recommend, given I'm way to old to live in the very studenty bit?


----------



## Shevek (Dec 9, 2009)

try Roundhay in North Leeds. Beautiful old Victorian houses and a massive manicured park. Ten minutes on fast bus from Leeds centre. The park is worth a visit for 'Tropical World' an undercover botanical garden. Think mini Kew Gardens.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 15, 2009)

janeb said:


> So - where in York should I avoid / would you recommend, given I'm way to old to live in the very studenty bit?





Shevek said:


> try Roundhay in North Leeds. Beautiful old Victorian houses and a massive manicured park. Ten minutes on fast bus from Leeds centre. The park is worth a visit for 'Tropical World' an undercover botanical garden. Think mini Kew Gardens.



 retard


----------



## Northern Uproar (Dec 16, 2009)

janeb said:


> So - where in York should I avoid / would you recommend, given I'm way to old to live in the very studenty bit?



Highly recommend fishergate/fulford area by the river and short walk in to town.  Mainly 2/3 bed terraces

Southbank near the racecourse is very similar or bishops hill/bishopthorpe road area

Can give you loads of advice if needed as i lived there for 28 years


----------



## janeb (Dec 18, 2009)

Northern Uproar said:


> Highly recommend fishergate/fulford area by the river and short walk in to town.  Mainly 2/3 bed terraces
> 
> Southbank near the racecourse is very similar or bishops hill/bishopthorpe road area
> 
> Can give you loads of advice if needed as i lived there for 28 years



Cheers - will be in touch no doubt in the Spring when we'll start looking around


----------



## janeb (Mar 17, 2010)

Bumping as we're all systems go to move to York in the next couple of months.  

Planning to rent out our house in Newcastle once we've had some building work done (bathroom / kitchen) and then rent somewhere in York - had booked to look at a property on Marygate tomorrow am, but the agent phoned back 20 mins later to tell me it had already been leased - suspect getting the right property in York is going to be tricky


----------



## janeb (May 9, 2010)

Bumping again as all systems go to move to York in the next 4 weeks or so. We're renting a house in bishophill area (subject to credit ref ok) and getting ready to get our newcastle house on the rental market at about the same time. Wish we could have rented our house out first and so minimise risk, but the house in York is so cute we didn't want to lose it


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2010)

janeb said:


> had booked to look at a property on Marygate tomorrow am, but the agent phoned back 20 mins later to tell me it had already been leased



That could have been a blessing.  A friend of mine used to run one of the pubs on Marygate and it used to get quite busy with people going to/from the car park round the back, particularly in the summer.


----------



## dessiato (May 12, 2010)

Can you go to them both for a weekend and see which appeals more?

Having worked in York last summer, I would choose Leeds. I think you would quickly get pissed off with the tourists in the summer. Shopping better in Leeds too.


----------



## janeb (May 12, 2010)

Lease signed now so York it is. I'm much happier with that tbh, I don't like Leeds at all. Tourists don't bother me, I'm a Blackpool girl!  Expect to be moving in by 2nd week in June at the latest,


----------



## Christo (May 12, 2010)

hello Jane, i don't post much to Urban but just saw this, am from York and family all there, it's really nice place (as is leeds of course).. you'll be near Rowntree's Park, the river, the Knavesmire racecourse...not too far from museum gardens.. 

look up a Bishophill pub called the Golden Ball. Sunday evenings there are very special...(basically a bunch of bluegrass/country music fans gradulally fill one of the snug rooms and start playing). my younger sister works there Sundays..  also some good new bars opened recently after years of dodgy church conversions, stone roses concept bars etc... there's a pub on Goodramgate that had really good live music last time I went

Anyway, you're movin from newcastle so am sure know lots, hope York is good to you!


----------



## janeb (May 12, 2010)

Cheers, we had a pint in the golden ball just after we viewed the house we're renting, and we really liked it! Got talking to some locals in the beer garden and they all said bishopshill was a great place to live, helped us make up our minds to take the house - Sunday nights sound great, very looking forward to this now despite my initial reluctance. Will miss Newcastle and our mates there loads, but they are all looking forward to coming to stay!


----------

